# Konfig. von Geforce2MX400 unter Suse 7.3 !



## Codin-San (20. März 2002)

Hallo Freakz,



hab da ein Prob Verwende Linux Suse 7.3 und suche vergeblich meine 
Elsa Geforce2MX 400 dort einzubringen..d.h welchen treiber brauch ich den ? Gibt es Detonator für 7.3 ? Oder wie konfig. ich  meine Graka und was muss ich beachtern..? 

Sofern ihr einen Link habt ..oder helfen könnt ..


thx ...:




Hi nochmal,

habe immer noch das prob mit der Grafikkarte(Elsa Gf2MX400)

wenn ich eine adere GrakikKarte nimm z.B. ATI 8 MB geht die install ohne prob.Mit der gf2 bekomme ich Schwarzes bild und kann nichts mehr machen
Wie und wo integriere ich die GFMX400 in das system?
Sind das die richtige treiber? Wie install ich die richtig?Bin NEWBY .-(
NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-2802.suse73.i386.rpm
NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-2802.suse73.i386.rpm

Danke


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (20. März 2002)

Hi!

Ich benutze auch eine GForce II MX, allerdings eine Hercules Prophet II MX. Dazu verwende ich unter Linux die Linux-Treiber von NVIDIA. Da steht auch eine Anleitung wie man sie installiert (entweder RPM oder mit Source. Mit RPM geht's einfacher).

Download von NViDIA: http://www.nvidia.de/view.asp?PAGE=linux

Da wird auch gleich die Installation beschrieben. Es kann sein, das Du die SuSE 7.3 Treiber nicht findest. Hierzu folgende Links: 
ftp://205.158.109.140/XFree86_40/1.0-2802/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-2802.suse73.i386.rpm
ftp://205.158.109.140/XFree86_40/1.0-2802/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-2802.suse73.i386.rpm


----------

